# Two receivers with one lnb



## Becket

I'm trying to connect a 311 and DVR512 on one line from my dish? If possible can someone please tell me how it's done.
Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon

As far as I'm aware, what you want cannot be done without additional equipment. Depending on the dish setup, you might need a switch to accomplish this. You most definitely cannot just split that single feed, but depending on your dish assembly, if it has a built-in switch you might be able to run another line from the dish to the other receiver.


----------



## P Smith

there are LNBF with two or four outputs - dual and quad LNBFs


----------



## harsh

If you expect complete tuning flexibility on both receivers, there's no way around a second cable from the dish.


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> there are LNBF with two or four outputs - dual and quad LNBFs


Adding LNB outputs does not improve your chances of stacking more receivers onto a single cable.


----------



## Becket

That's what I was afraid of. I'm 150 feet from the dish and had to install RG11 to get enough signal from the LMB. I don't want to spend the $$'s to put in another line, so I'll just split the DVR output.


----------



## harsh

DishPro LNBs (*L*ow *N*oise *B*lock) are supposed to be good up to 200' on SCC RG6 so you may be stepping over dollars to pick up dimes. The 311 and 512 are both DishPro compatible.


----------



## Becket

Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> Adding LNB outputs does not improve your chances of stacking more receivers onto a single cable.


It would allow him feed two or three or four sat tuners using separate cables. Or , in case of DPP LNBF more then that.


----------



## scooper

Can't run 2 receivers from 1 cable - period.
He could run the 311 and that DVR512 off one cable for each receiver, IF he was using a DPP TWIN LNB on a dish500 pointing at 119/110. Or have DishPro LNB for 119 and 110, 1 cable for each, then join them at the house with a DP34 switch. (would use 1 output for each tuner).


----------



## P Smith

period ? hehe

for one DP/DPP LNBF he could run many as he want using 2 GHz splitters 

[I hope you understand the technology to accept the fact]


----------



## scooper

2GHz splitters are not going to allow totally indepdent operation of of 2 receivers - using 119 and 110.


----------



## P Smith

for one LNBF ie one sat it does - see DP signal


----------



## Becket

Ok, I'll try it and let you know. Where can I get the splitter?


----------



## P Smith

Fry's , Home Depot, eBay, Internet .... should works up to 2150 MHz


----------



## RBA

It has to be a high frequency satellite splitter and you will only have one satellite either 110 or 119 not both.


----------

